# what does ACL Stand for?



## diajoy33 (Mar 1, 2006)

What is ACL stand for. New to this collecting bottles.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

 ACL= Applied Color Label


----------



## diajoy33 (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks, what does pyro mean? This is a great place for info on bottles. Found a stash of old pop bottles in a shed and am trying to research them and their value. Any info on 7 up and Mason Root beer bottles.[]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Dianne, Welcome to the forum.

 If your talking abouy pyro-glazed lables it's a type of baked on enamel that is very hard and durable. Usually is just refered to as ACL.

 If you are talking about pyro glass it's a specially tempered glass used to make lab beakers and such.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Dia, What Town Are your 7-up bottles from????


----------



## diajoy33 (Mar 6, 2006)

The 3 7-up bottles are all 7 oz. They all have bubbles on them and 2 have a swimsuit girl. The swimsuit 1 is from McCook NE is dated 48. No. 2 with swimsuit is from Casper WY is dated 51. The other  is fromSterling CO and not sure of date. I think the date is on the bottom of these bottle, I am right? enclosed are pics of 2 of them. What are th


----------



## diajoy33 (Mar 6, 2006)

Other pic one with bubbles from Casper Wy


----------

